# E460



## Marvin (Jul 30, 2009)

We have just placed an order and complete rookies any tips and advice


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Advice*

Well it is a Fiat so see the numerous posts regarding watergate, juddddergate and so on.

Good luck

Many happy and safe travels

Trev


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello Martin,

Welcome to MHF.

We have an E460 and we really like it. No problems with it so far.

If you want to ask me any specifics feel free to PM me. Although I think you may have to pay your £10 to subscribe to do that (well worth the tenner for all the help on here  ).


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

We have had our 460 1 year now, and aside from a few minor issues sorted efficiently by Glossop Caravans and Swift Group it has been an absolute pleasure.

What shortfalls?
1 - In retrospect we would like at least one more travelling seat, and an extra berth - for grandson
2 - Stowage space - bedding can really only go under offside rear seat, and can be a pain to extract at midnight after a bottle or two of merlot
3 - We had to take reclining sunchairs in back of van as they wouldn't fit under seats, but they stayed under van on at night
4 - During the colder months we felt there were some draughts and had the heating on full - not sure how it will perform in winter
5 - Blinds and curtains fall do not extend beyond the bottom the large windows because of the seat cushions, which leaves light shining through in the mornings

Faults encountered since purchase
Radio - amp failed - Glossop and Swift pulled out all the stops to get it fixed for our holidays - hats off to both organisations
Radio - speaker in A pillar dislodged causing shorting - sorted by Glossop
Squeaking/rattle caused by movement of rear seat against oven housing - larger screw cured that
Habitation door not closing fully - sorted by Glossop and Swift

However
1 - The overall quality is impressive
2 - Seats and beds are comfortable
3 - Cooker and microwave are better than those in the house
4 - Water heats up quickly - and hot
5 - General storage is more than ample
6 - Few creaks and rattles - except when we pack in a rush
7 - Good size table
8 - Feels civilised (you will have to live with it to see what I mean)

Other
Fiat build is better than previous two models
Slight judder in reverse up hill but not enough for concern - at least yet
We paid extra for 2.3, and it drives very well
May benefit from rear corner steadies
Shower performs quite well - but wouldn't really enjoy using it daily
Storage areas above cab doors - - - I haven't yet come up with a use for them aside from manuals, hi viz and sun cream
It looks very British and slightly 1950's, which seems incongruous with it's ability to stay with the pack on the autoroutes

Congrats - and hope you have years of enjoyment with it

O & Mrs O


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Otto-de-froste said:


> We had to take reclining sunchairs in back of van as they wouldn't fit under seats, but they stayed under van on at night


Hi Otto,

We keep our sunchairs in the space behind the drivers seat backing onto the bathroom wall. They fit perfectly!

Just curious - what do you keep in this useful space in your 460?


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi Hez
Even after 5 years and 3 different vans (not to mention the Camelot we had in the early 90s), we still haven't yet decided on the best places to store things

Behind the driver we keep George Forman Junior (he cooks just as well as his dad but doesn't take up a lot of space); and other bits and bobs depending on the length of the outing
I have been thinking of making a shoe storage unit to fit in that space
I'm sure we tried to put the chairs there but for some reason decided against

Since the van was bought new, we have resisted screwing fittings such as extinguisher brackets, kitchen roll holders etc to the walls

We find the under sink storage a bit of a grovel to use, and the cabinet under the cooker, tending to store cans, bottles etc in those

The nearside seat storage has the external access and we manage to get the cables, levellers, Cadac, toolbox, windbreak etc in there, but it's a squeeze

There is plenty of usable space for two people really

Have you taken delivery yet?
Is it your 1st MH?

Do you live anywhere near Chesterfield?

Regards

O


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Sorry - Senior Moment
Trying to reply to two posts in one

Hez - thanks for the tip regarding the beds

Marv - have you got it yet?

Anybody - with a 460 near Chesterfield?

Maybe meet up an compare (or is that just too sad?)

O


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Otto-de-froste said:


> Anybody - with a 460 near Chesterfield?
> 
> Maybe meet up an compare (or is that just too sad?)
> 
> O


We're up in Scotland, if your ever up this way feel free to PM me and we can 'compare' 

and If I'm ever down your way I'll let you know.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi 
we have got a E460 07 plate. We have just returned from 3 week trip in France, it performed perfectly.
It is a very comfortable van and our only gripes are with the underseat storage not being big enough and a pain to lift seats to access larger items.
My OH is 6ft tall so we do not have that much room behind the drivers seat so we have a wine bag tucked in there.
We also had a swivel passenger seat fitted which is good for when you want to sit and take shoes on or off.

Hope you have as much fun in yours as we do in ours...

Lin


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi 
we have got a E460 07 plate. We have just returned from 3 week trip in France, it performed perfectly.
It is a very comfortable van and our only gripes are with the underseat storage not being big enough and a pain to lift seats to access larger items.
My OH is 6ft tall so we do not have that much room behind the drivers seat so we have a wine bag tucked in there.
We also had a swivel passenger seat fitted which is good for when you want to sit and take shoes on or off.

Hope you have as much fun in yours as we do in ours...

Lin


----------



## DevonDuo (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi, first post by us after remembering our password!!
E460 08 plate [almost 12 months old now], previously had a roller team 500.
We also store the Junior George behind the drivers seat along with the laptop [the laptop gets priority over Junior though].
Interesting to note others have a similar problem with the habitation door, seems a common problem although Chelston [dealer] always sorts any problems.
Have to say we find the E460 a lot warmer than the roller team and have only had the heating on in the extreme cold.


----------

